# u know the nintendo product real or fake?



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 23, 2010)

u know the nintendo product real or fake?
http://shoptemp.com/products/Premium-Nunch...o-Wii-p-80.html
http://shoptemp.com/products/Premium-Wii-R...o-Wii-p-78.html
http://shoptemp.com/products/Premium-Class...o-Wii-p-81.html

thanks in advance for help info


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 23, 2010)

They are clones, but they are real enough.
Please type in proper English already


----------



## chyyran (Oct 23, 2010)

No, It's a 1:1 clone of the official one. 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Premium Nunchuk for Nintendo Wii offers an affordable *quality alternative to the official Nintendo peripheral.* All of the fun and durability at a fraction of the cost. Pick up the Wiimote (sold separately), tighten the strap around your wrist, plug in the nunchuk and enjoy a fun-filled motion-controlled gaming experience on the Nintendo Wii! Compatible with Wii Motion Plus.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 23, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> No, It's a 1:1 clone of the official one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real enough. Then again I honestly have no idea what he is asking so he could be asking if they are just pictures or not for all we know


----------



## Yuan (Oct 23, 2010)

An official classic controller pro is 20$, why pay 18$ on a clone of older version?


----------

